# Another electric step question please



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

Sorry another one of those OMNI STEP questions.

Up until a recent Mobile Engineer Hab Check my step would come down but would not retract using the switch inside the door, but it would retract when the engine was switched on so we got some use out of it.

When the engineer came he rightly picked this up but I said to leave it as it was as we now made do with a 'tuggers one'. Well, he didn't and now it doesn't work at all, blows the 20amp fuse (from my handbook I think this is the right value) every time he and now I try to change it. Not wanting to spend money on him further investigating the problem I said, again, to leave it.

Anyway, I have just discovered that the step must be connected to a circuit from the vehicle battery because when I select the vehicle battery to provide power (I appreciate that this is not a good idea generally but MAY be necessary in an emergency of some sort) I get no indication of such on the control panel nor do I get any lights etc.

I'll not call the engineer back because I don't want further problems.
I'll just make a note of not to have him again. It's the fact that he ignored my instructions to leave it alone, he didn't and a bigger fault developed from there.

Anyway we can continue to manage but would appreciate any ideas that may help a complete layman in these things sort the problem out.

All the best

bill


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps I should add to this that the fuse blows everytime an attempt is made to replace it rather than operate it.

bill


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

If the fuse blows as soon as it is replaced, it sounds as though there is a short circuit to earth in on or other of the wires that supplies the step motor to me. 

I'm not sure how the circuit is wired up, but let's say that the wires run from battery, through a fuse, to the switch, the motor, then to earth, then your problem is likely to be between the fuse and the switch. 

As a first option, before getting spanners and screwdrivers out, a wriggle underneath with a torch might be in order, just to see if there is any physical damage to the wires anywhere. Particular attention should be paid to areas where wires are routed through metal parts, as the vibration from movement can eventually nibble through insulation causing a short circuit to earth, and such a short will blow the fuse. 

Fuses are there to prevent serious damage to components and prevent fire risk from overheated cables. The rating of 20A sounds about right to me. The absolute no-no is to keep putting higher rated fuses in, because that just negates the protection function of the fuse. I'm sure you wouldn't do such a thing, but a surprising number of people have done this ! 

The original malady of the step not rising may be not much more than a set of corroded switch contacts or an improperly connected wire.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

eribiste.

Thanks for the detailed response it is appreciated.

I'll give what you say a go and see what happens.

Ref the fuse rating, yes I too was tempted but resisted.

I the hab service chap fiddled with the wires on the switch itself and they ended up in the wrong positions is that the sort of thing that would cause this??? It struck me that it may well be.

Thanks again

bill


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi, My bet would be a faulty switch, similar thing happened to me and it turned out to be a problem with the switch. The fact that it is blowing the fuse smacks of the probability that your man has rewired the switch wrongly.

Phil J


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Philjohn

Exactly my thoughts. Particularly when the fuse blowing wasn't there before he started to fiddle, step was just not retracting by the switch.

I had a similar incident with the fresh water gauge not working a few years ago after Brownhills Cannock had done some work that required the tank being removed. I placed a query on here along with a photograph and 'bobs your uncle' some kind person came up with the answer and it was all sorted, the wires were wrongly replaced. Well, apart from the tank not being screwed down properly and the bed frame not being right and this and that. But that's another story.

Are there any kind Swift Suntor '53 reg or thereabouts owners out there who would be kind enough to let me know / photograph the order the four wires are attached to their working step switch please. On mine there are five terminals and four wires, the center terminal is not in use.

This, what appeared to be, simple problem may be more of an issue than I first thought because if the lights don't work because of the fuse then the 12volt fridge operation may be an issue. 

bill


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Have a look here I think you will find your answer, http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/esh...es/TechData/"System Schematics"/"Swift Group"

Good luck Phil J


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

On the subject of Omni electric steps - ours sometimes sticks in the open position, but a quick squirt of WD40 does the trick.

But...what happens if one of these times the WD40 doesn't work and we need to drive away - can it be retracted 'manually' at all?


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hezbez

I think its a case of taking out some pins in the linkage and then tieing it in the up position.

There are instructions somewhere. Have a look at the linkage and I think you will see what I mean.

bill


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Well, there have been some developments. I received this link on another forum: -

http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm

Although I am a complete layman at things electrical it looks like my switch is definitely wired incorrectly.

That is to say my four wires going into the back of my switch are the same colours shown in the link BUT they are not connected to the same terminals shown nor are they in the same order. So my 'engineer' must have fiddled with the wires.

So progress has been made, all I need now is to find out which end of the switch the numbering starts because there are no numbers on it nor is there any indication which way up the switch should be. Having said that it may not matter too much as long as they are in the correct order, it may just mean the step operates back to front.

Anyone got any ideas please?

The progress made has all been down to the kind input from those who have replied. Thank you.

All the best

bill


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Being the impatient soul I am I've just been out with copy of the link in my previous post and had a really close look at the wiring on the back of my switch. Only one wire was incorrectly placed on terminal 2 instead of 3. So I just corrected this and replaced the fuse, which didn't blow this time (things looking good) tried the step and its working better than it did before the 'engineer' got his hands on it.

This just shows the power of these forums, without the help given on them it is likely that solving this problem would have cost me ££££'s. There is no doubt in my mind that the 'engineer' was responsible for the fault because the step was working and the fuse did not blow before he fiddled. 

The 'engineer' will be getting an email.

The sad thing is that this must be the fifth time I have been badly let down by the so called professionals over the years. So if you've found a really reliable one keep hold of him.

Thanks once more to all of you.

bill


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Well done Bill, that'll be a satisfying bit of DIY deduction methinks. Have a beer. I reckon you deserve it. :wink:


----------

